

A compiler from Higher Order Logic to hardware (with a detailed survey of the field) - procrastitron
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/techreports/UCAM-CL-TR-682.html

======
procrastitron
Related projects for other languages:

Scheme: <http://scheme2006.cs.uchicago.edu/05-saint-mleux.pdf>

Haskell: <http://www-users.cs.york.ac.uk/~mfn/reduceron/>

